# 5 month old GSD pup in Michigan



## catchtyphoon (Jan 10, 2007)

I have been baby sitting an almost 5 month old GSD pup. Don't know much about her back ground. Family bought her, husband ended up in Hospital and it looks like he is not coming out soon. Mother could not deal with sick husband, kids and puppy.
I will attach some pictures, hope that they will come through.
She is a really nice little girl. I wish I had more time, but think I would do her a disservice if I tried keeping her. Just don't have the time she deserves right now.
She gets along well with other dogs, as well as cats. She has been going along for long walks in the woods with my girls and listens real well on those. She also has been going swimming with us, but won't quite swim yet







I took her along to a judging assignment this past weekend, thinking that it probably would be some long nights, since she'll be spending most of her time in the crate during the day. She traveled like a pro and was the best pup in the Hotel








Only bad thing I can say about her is that she thinks your arms are chew toys sometimes, just basic puppy stuff.
She has really no fear of anything and I just love her attitude. She seems to have great herding instinct also. I just would rather see this girl go into a performance home where her talents could be brought out.
If anyone is interested please contact me privately, I am in Michigan.
Sonja and gang


----------



## catchtyphoon (Jan 10, 2007)

I wanted to add pictures, but can't seem to do so







Any ideas?
Sonja and gang


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

You can find instructions on how to post pictures here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=612586&page=1#Post612586

You will need to create an account on photobucket first.

I hope you are able to find a loving home for the puppy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

where in michigan are you please?


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Sonja! Glad to see that you joined us!! I'm sure we'll be seeing you in the agility section!









~Kristin


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Follow the directions on the site previously mentioned. You MUST open up a free account on photobucket.com , post your photos there, and the LINK to those photos are how stuff gets posted. Better directions are at that site mentioned.

and you better start posting on the agility part of this board!!! Is that weaving dog I see in your avatar!!!?????


----------



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

Please let me know more about your precious 5 month old. I am very interested. Thank you


----------



## catchtyphoon (Jan 10, 2007)

that weaving maniac is Fantom







Her most favorable obstacle








Sonja and gang


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The same way you put your avatar on photobucket (see what I just did) you can do to post the 5 month old.

And start posting and bragging in agility too. YOu going to Nationals?


----------



## catchtyphoon (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, I will try to post some pictures shortly. She is a neat little dog.
Bragging....I just feel blessed with all the dogs I am surrounded by.
They are all special in their own way. I was not gonna go to Nationals, but am looking into some flights








We'll see.
Sonja and gang


----------



## catchtyphoon (Jan 10, 2007)

Here she is


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

She is a real beauty!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, she's gorgeous! Think she'd do well in Schutzund?


----------



## catchtyphoon (Jan 10, 2007)

She possibly could do well in Schutzhund. I had her at one of the practices and she was watching with interest. Showed no fear of the whip, actually was ready to tackle it. The way she wants to chew your arms, teaching her the sleeve shouldn't be a problem








Sonja and gang


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey, 
Are you still looking for a home? What part of Michigan are you located?


----------



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been told that this girl has been adopted.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

yes she has and I didnt get her


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey, how about an 11 month old? There is one on the Cincinnati craigslist--I'll put in a link to her post.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=762608&page=1#Post762608

~Kristin


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes that 11 month old needs to get out of there!


----------

